# Difference in technology



## spediver (Apr 3, 2010)

I was wondering if Samsung uses Auto Motion Plus and Sony uses MotionFloow what does Toshiba use?


----------



## dyohn (Apr 17, 2008)

Those are just trademark names for each company's version of the same sort of 120Hz technology. Toshiba calls theirs "Clearframe."


----------

